# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Apisto Setup

## ahkiatz

Tank specs:
1.5ft tank
Malayan Soil
Hc, moss and ferns

Is this setup ok for apisto? Might be getting a pair of aragazzi double red.

Is a fan needed?

----------


## sheng

Hope this help :
Personal Basic Tips & Setup for keeping South American Dwarf Cichlids 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=19566

----------


## ahkiatz

Thanks alot.  :Grin:

----------


## MarcJoshua

Try putting in caves and breaking up line of sight is rather important.

----------

